# What is bad about the Colgate 26?



## SPC

Please feel free to write me privately if you don't want to post publicly. 

I am considering the purchase of a Colgate 26 for day sailing, and I can find very little that is not positive (mostly plagiarized) -- except at SA where it is considered to be too slow. I understand that it doesn't plane and that the cabin can support pup tent camping at most -- the cabin appears to be little more than storage and a somewhat private bathroom. 

What might I be missing?

Steve


----------



## tommays

I have seen on race EVERY WEEK for the last four ++++ years and it kicks butt in the right hands in spin 3 with a 171 PHRF 

Perserverance 2 8 1 1 1 1 1 i think the one 8th place finish it was blowing 35 knots


----------



## JimsCAL

There is one in our club and he does pretty well with it in PHRF club racing. Not a rocket ship, but reasonably quick for a 26 footer.


----------



## Flybyknight

Nothing.
Just ask the Naval Academy.

Dick


----------



## blt2ski

IIRC it is not sinkable, designed to have fun, be somewhat speedy, and a boat one can learn on, make mistakes etc. With that all in mind, still have fun. if it suits your needs for where you are going to sail etc. buy it! if not, don't buy it! I'd consider it if it met my needs.

marty


----------



## Donna_F

SPC said:


> I understand that it doesn't plane ...


With the exception of the MacGregor hybrid, no monohull sailboat goes up on plane.


----------



## Faster

DRFerron said:


> With the exception of the MacGregor hybrid, no monohull sailboat goes up on plane.


Oh, Donna..... that's so untrue....

Melges 20/24/32, Martin 242, Kirby 30, Henderson 30, J 105/109, etc etc are all capable of planing in the right conditions. We've had our Mtn 242 planing at 12-14 knots in flat water and 20+ knot breezes many many times.

And then there's the big boys.. Volvo 70s and the newer maxis will all plane into the 20 and sometimes 30 knot range, though admittedly some of those high spurts are surfing, but sustained planing speeds are not unusual in the sport boat arena!


----------



## Donna_F

Faster said:


> Oh, Donna..... that's so untrue....
> 
> Melges 20/24/32, Martin 242, Kirby 30, Henderson 30, J 105/109, etc etc are all capable of planing in the right conditions. We've had our Mtn 242 planing at 12-14 knots in flat water and 20+ knot breezes many many times.
> 
> And then there's the big boys.. Volvo 70s and the newer maxis will all plane into the 20 and sometimes 30 knot range, though admittedly those high spurts are surfing, but sustained planing speeds are not unusual in the sport boat arena!


Really? Their hulls come out of the water? As for the rest (volvos, maxis), when I say "no" I mean of the ones us mortals with an average salary can afford.

I think of planing I think of powerboat-style, go-fast-type planing. I suppose I'll have to adjust my thinking.


----------



## CalebD

DRFerron said:


> With the exception of the MacGregor hybrid, no monohull sailboat goes up on plane.


That is a bit of a broad brush you are using there Donna. 
I believe that the 23' Sonar which has a fin keel will get up on a plane, at least with a spinnaker pulling it. SONAR sailboat on sailboatdata.com
Maybe you meant to exclude the 19' Lightning and the Flying Scot as well because they are dinghies, but they both will plane and are mono-hulled boats - just not keel boats.
I'm pretty sure some of the high tech ocean racers are also capable of getting up on a plane.
As a very general rule: "very few mono-hulled keel boats go up on a plane" is perhaps more accurate.
Edit: I see Faster was faster then I.


----------



## Donna_F

OK, OK! I already conceded that I'm wrong! What more do you want?

Sheesh, I could have edited out my comment but I didn't want to open *that* can of worms!


----------



## Faster

DRFerron said:


> Really? Their hulls come out of the water? As for the rest (volvos, maxis), when I say "no" I mean of the ones us mortals with an average salary can afford.
> 
> I think of planing I think of powerboat-style, go-fast-type planing. I suppose I'll have to adjust my thinking.


Point taken about the V 70s.. but really, plenty of lightweight hi SA/Displ boats like those mentioned do truly plane.. - rooster tails and all!

It's quite a rush.. you can literally feel the lift, and apparent wind goes way down, the spray is shoulder height on both sides of the boat and the helm becomes go-kart like... (and then sometimes you crash!) but there's nothing like it for a sailing high..


----------



## sailingfool

I use Colgate 26s for intro sailing classes and the only bad thing I would say about the boat is that it is expensive. 

That said it is a delightful boat for daysailing, every easy to handle and responsive, turns on the proverbial dime. Well constructed and very wisely designed. The cockpit handrail and angled coamings make for very comfortable and secure seating going upwind in a breeze, four-five adults siting on the windward rail, but feet in the cockpit. Just be sure to grab the handrail behind you if bury the rail, as it becomes a long way down to the other side. 

All the running rigging is perfectly set for handy use. IMHO the Colgate 26 is ten times the boat that a J24 is, unless you want to race J24 one-design. Colgate put a lot of thought and time into all the details of this boat and it shows.

If you can afford one, go for it.


----------



## ccriders

sailingfool said:


> I use Colgate 26s for intro sailing classes and the only bad thing I would say about the boat is that it is expensive.


You are right there! I was at the Anapolis show in 2010 and was just stunned at the price for a colgate. You could have a fleet of used J24s for the cost of one Colgate 26. In fact I was pretty stunned at the price of everything at the show. Great Recession well on, unemployment still rising etc and what was it $36,000 for a 26 foot day sailor?

Yikes!
John


----------



## blt2ski

$36K for a new 26' boat frankly is quite reasonable. Now if you are comparing to a <10K mid 70's to 80s used boat.....that is another story. Generally speaking, to find a new boat in the $25-50K range is doing good, when I usually seem to see prices starting in the low 6 figure arena!

Marty


----------



## JimMcGee

SPC said:


> Please feel free to write me privately if you don't want to post publicly.
> 
> I am considering the purchase of a Colgate 26 for day sailing, and I can find very little that is not positive (mostly plagiarized) -- except at SA where it is considered to be too slow. I understand that it doesn't plane and that the cabin can support pup tent camping at most -- the cabin appears to be little more than storage and a somewhat private bathroom.
> 
> What might I be missing?
> 
> Steve


Hmm, I think the question really is do you like the boat?

Does it fit your needs? Can you afford it? Are you waking up at night thinking about it?

Frankly it doesn't matter what the guys over at SA think -- or the guys here for that matter. It's your dime, what matters is what YOU think. Boats are all about emotions and it sounds like this one hits your sweet spot. I say go for it 

Oh and before I forget let me pile on -- Donna was wrong about planing hulls -- na nah na nah nah nah...:laugher

.


----------



## MVsailor

Jim,

I'm buying a used Colgate so I might not be totally objective There's really nothing wrong with a Colgate... unless you want the true sport boat experience ala a Melges. Be careful of paying too much attention to the SA guys, they are biased to sport boats and most have never stepped onto a Colgate. If you want a solid 2X foot daysailer with competent PHRF capability I don't think the Colgate will disappoint.

I have done exhaustive research on the boat. I've talked to current owners, past owners, sailing school instructors and ALL have great things to say about the Colgate. The only negatives I could fine were on SA. As a matter of fact I mentioned some of the negative press on SA to a top NE sailor who replied that anyone who would discard the Colgate as just a slow training boat doesn't know what they are talking about.

I even took a "lesson" in Boston Harbor just so I could sail one at the local sailing school. It sails very nicely. The sailing instructor was a top notch sailor who has been on a ton of boats. He couldn't say enough about how great a boat the Colgate is in terms of pointing, responsiveness, speed, stability...plus they are built like tanks and require very little maintenance. It obviously will not be as fast as a sport boat but offers very stable platform with excellent sailing characteristics and the speed to compete with J24 and almost J80. He's had Colgates out in 35kt winds and not been "white knuckled".

I'm happy to share a couple of Docs that capture the feedback I got when contacting folks about the Colgate. Send me an email if interested.

Good luck with your decision. As long as you are true to yourself you will make a good choice. Ultimately you know best what boat or type of boat will suit your needs.

-Rich


----------



## bubb2

DRFerron said:


> Really? Their hulls come out of the water? As for the rest (volvos, maxis), when I say "no" I mean of the ones us mortals with an average salary can afford.
> 
> I think of planing I think of powerboat-style, go-fast-type planing. I suppose I'll have to adjust my thinking.


note where the bow wake starts. yup she is planing and picking her bow up and out of the water. Music is not bad either


----------



## Meiserdh

Just seeing this thread, but wanted to add that the Colgate 26 is a great boat. We have been racing is successfully on the Chesapeake Bay for about 6 years. Also with respect to planning, attached is video proof that a Colgate 26 will plane. This was taken with a cell phone, so the resolution is not the best, but the water is flat and we were going well over 10 Kts, so I would say that qualifies as planing. Also just having towed this boat for a distance behind my powerboat, I will tell you that the Colgate 26 planes (empty) at about 9 Kts.

I am not able to post the link to the video because I am a new user, but if you search Youtube for Wednesday night Racing 4/10/12(15) you will find the video. 


David


----------



## ajoliver

An S2 7.9 in good shape can be had for about $ 15K. 
They also sail very well (rate PHRF around 176). 
And have good accomodations (5'5" head room) for two in comfort, or four very close friends. 
What is not to like? 
Bias alert - I own this one .

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47300342890.1073741827.100007929014199&type=1


----------



## Delirious

The Colgate 26 is a Jim Taylor design and, I believe, was produced by the same folks that made/make the Precision line. 

Terrific day-sailor. I believe there are fixed fin and an optional bulb that a little shallower. Wouldn't be my choice for trailering but from a fixed-base it would be great.


----------



## eherlihy

SPC said:


> Please feel free to write me privately if you don't want to post publicly.
> 
> I am considering the purchase of a Colgate 26 for day sailing, and I can find very little that is not positive (mostly plagiarized) -- except at SA where it is considered to be too slow. I understand that it doesn't plane and that the cabin can support pup tent camping at most -- the cabin appears to be little more than storage and a somewhat private bathroom.
> 
> What might I be missing?
> 
> Steve


I don't know (or care) what they say over on SA. I taught on the Colgate 26 last year at Colgate's schools in Ft Myers and on Captiva.

In my - first hand - Opinion, it is a great daysailor. It is well set up with a rigid vang, all lines led to the cockpit, two speed self-tailing winches, an open transom, and (as an instructor) I loved the main sheet setup. Students love the rigid stainless steel railing instead of life lines. IMHO the railing could have better backing plates, but that is a nit.

The optional electrical system, however, is a joke. This is not the boat to spend a weekend on, but it is a great boat on which to day sail, and build your sailing skills.
:2 boat:


----------



## eherlihy

... I forgot to add, the cockpit is HUGE for a 26 foot boat! I had classes with 4 students (5 people) and it was not cramped! For comparison, I have a hard time with 4 guests aboard my O'day 35.


----------



## krisscross

The only bad part of Colgate 26 I can think of is the price. Flat out awful.


----------



## SHNOOL

ajoliver said:


> An S2 7.9 in good shape can be had for about $ 15K.
> They also sail very well (rate PHRF around 176).
> And have good accomodations (5'5" head room) for two in comfort, or four very close friends.
> What is not to like?
> Bias alert - I own this one .
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47300342890.1073741827.100007929014199&type=1


Link Broken... 
I agree the S2 7.9 is a lot of boat if you can find one cheap... also easier to sail, easier to launch, but its also not been made since 1986.

I think for a well rounded day sailor the Colgate 26 is a well thought out boat, that'll sail well, and take a beating.

If for some reason you wanna see sailing videos of the S2 7.9, go to youtube, search s2 7.9 sailing (a few of the videos are mine).


----------



## snash1970

The Colgate 26 is made by Precision Boat Works and designed by Jim Taylor. My understanding is that Steve Colgate wanted a sailboat that would make an excellent trainer (well mannered, easy to sail, roomy, fun, etc.) and went to Jim Taylor with his ideas. Taylor drew him a boat and recommended Precision as a builder. Like someone else mentioned, the Naval Academy likes them--they have a fleet. 

BTW, $36,000 is not a lot of money for a late model, good quality, sought-after boat.


----------



## eherlihy

I found this PDF on the Colgate 26, where I learned that the electrical system is NOT optional. The standard "solar panel" is about a 3 watt panel, which could be used as a trickle charger, but it needs some form of charge controller. (disclaimer - I have never seen a charge controller on any of the boats that I used... that doesn't mean that they aren't provided, just that I've never seen one. I've also never seen a C26 with an operable / functional electrical system.)

Options include the following;
Shoal draft (3'6") keel and rudder
 Trailer
 Two-tone deck (gray non-skid)
 Berth cushions
 10" X 10" Bomar opening forward hatch
 Sink, faucet and water tank (flexible plastic)
 Thru-hull fitting for sink instead of draining in the bilge
 Mainsail cover
 Tiller cover
 Lifting bridle (for 2-part hoists)
 AwlCraft (like AwlGrip) painted topsides color
 TURBO Performance Package

 It is definitely outside of my price range...


----------



## capta

I sailed them and liked them. I found it to be an amazingly easy boat to single hand, even to the point of raising and dousing the spinnaker alone.
I would not consider it a comfortable over-nighter, but as a forgiving, fun, easy to sail boat to get some sailing experience on, it should be perfect.


----------



## Fast_Eddie1661

If you like the concept of the Colgate, but don't want to spend the money, then you should look at an Ensign.


----------



## Jeff_H

Fast_Eddie1661 said:


> If you like the concept of the Colgate, but don't want to spend the money, then you should look at an Ensign.


This post confuses me a little. Beyond the big cockpits for their lengths, I respectfully suggest there is no relationship between a comparatively modern and carefully detailed 26 foot fin-keeled, spade rudder day-sailor-day racer with a self bailing cockpit and all of the modern sail handling tools, vs. the 22 foot Ensign, which while still in limited use as a one-design race boat, were already somewhat out of date (performance and equipage wise) when they hit the market back in the early 1960's (as compared to contemporary boats like the Rhodes 19, which while smaller, were considerably faster and better equipped) 

I would appreciate hearing your thoughts on this. 

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## Fast_Eddie1661

The Ensign is still the largest keel boat class. I think the Colgate is what the Ensign would be like if it were designed today. I also think the experience of owning and racing a Colgate would be a lot like an Ensign. They both are trailerable, maybe, keelboats. The Colgate will be a lot faster, but racing is about relative speed not absolute speed. You will notice that I conditioned my comment on the amount of money to be spent. A race ready Ensign can be had, with a trailer, for about 10K.


----------



## JimsCAL

Since this thread is 6 years old, I suspect the OP had made a decision about the Colgate.


----------



## SHNOOL

I read through the thread again (which is weird seeing my thoughts from 7 years ago) cause I was confused.
Not sure I get the Ensign comparison either even though I like the Ensign for its OD following, just a different boat.

My Wavelength 24 was more like the Colgate 26 honestly. The Colgate with a bigger cockpit and more sail area.


----------



## FLFrers36

ajoliver said:


> An S2 7.9 in good shape can be had for about $ 15K.
> They also sail very well (rate PHRF around 176).
> And have good accomodations (5'5" head room) for two in comfort, or four very close friends.
> What is not to like?
> Bias alert - I own this one .
> 
> 登录 Facebook


S2 7.9 should be considered. great sailing performance, and trailerable with daggerboard


----------



## FLFrers36

FLFrers36 said:


> S2 7.9 should be considered. great sailing performance, and trailerable with daggerboard


Ah S&*^, very old post. I'll go back in my cave now


----------

